#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  >  狐狸.V仔.小熊貓高雄遊~~~

## 狐狸

因為小熊貓要赴高雄打工.....加上我嘴饞好想吃大阪燒~以及想要去高雄玩~所以便決定了這次的高雄遊~~

因為交通工具的考量....所以跟渥克斯借了機車~但是還是不夠....
所以禮拜五從新營坐統聯到高雄跟渥克斯借了機車鑰匙後...又立刻坐火車到台南..陪V仔一起從台南騎機車到了高雄~~~到了時候正好是晚上12點....便直接去六和夜市逛一逛...
再去買東山鴨頭~~...再騎車到柴山上面的忠烈祠看夜景~~(凌晨2點去忠烈祠??...因為夜景很棒...所以很多人~還有攤販呢!!)

第二天因為下午還要看小熊貓在百貨公司的布偶裝表演....所以早上遊玩的時間有點敢...
所以帶V仔去中山大學~英國領事館~還有山上去看海~~~~~
真的很漂亮喔~
下山後帶V仔去吃高雄超有名的冰~~

他的冰之所以有名....是因為一種冰..可以叫2倍..3倍..5倍..到十倍~~~(十倍就是用超級大盆子裝滿冰...再放料...再加上一盆子份量的冰...再加滿料~~~)
之前看食字路口...他們點了十倍的飲料~超級大的說...後來算一算...有7000CC耶!!!!

我和V仔是點2倍的水果八寶冰~~天呀!!!我從來沒吃過這麼好吃的刨冰!!!
不會因為冰的份量多而偷工減料....好多料呀!!!!太讚了!!

吃完後便帶V仔去看小熊貓的表演...誰知道..才看一下子而已....父親大人便來電"命令"
我立刻坐火車到屏東幫忙搬家具....因為奶奶家要重新裝潢.....

後來只能晚上在做火車回高雄去見小熊貓拉~~~

結果晚餐原本是預定""超重要""的大阪燒.....誰知道...訂位時..才知道他們在裝潢~所以沒賣!!!!超級心碎的!!!頓時不知道晚餐要吃什麼.....

於是帶V仔.熊貓去吃異國風味...結果沒想到好吃歸好吃...可是好貴!!!而且份量超少!!(一人份烤肉他卻寫兩人份!!)....我們都吃不飽...

不過後來因為冰太好吃了....所以又帶熊貓.V仔去吃冰~~這次是點3倍的冰唷~~超好吃的...而且也好飽~~~
後來有一群大學生點了10倍!!!真是見識到了........

晚上一樣帶熊貓去忠烈祠去看夜景...然後去領事館...還有去愛河以及城市光廊拍照~


隔天因為突然下一整天的雨~~.....哪都不能去....所以和熊貓.V仔逛了一下新堀江..
便陪熊貓去百貨公司參加布偶演出~....同時也認識了熊貓的上司"維尼"~~

晚上帶V仔去吃229吃到飽的壽喜燒~~~~......點了好多盤牛肉和羊肉~~
吃的有夠稱的.....不過我的食量嚇到V仔了~挖哈哈

晚上時因為WOX的車子怎麼也發不動.....因為是跟別人借東西...所以一定要好的歸還...
所以我禮拜一只好翹課....早上把車子前去修理~才知道是誤按到安全鎖...~"~
不過機油也順便換一換...油也家滿圓滿的還給了渥克斯.....

下午時和V仔一起騎機車從高雄到台南....一路下雨...而且好冷~!!!....真是超辛苦!!!
到台南時我又要坐統聯到新營...再騎機車回鹽水..............
終於辛苦的回到家了...................

真的很好玩~~~下次我一定要做火車去高雄吃大阪燒+刨冰!!!!!!

----------


## 狐狸

照片PART2~~

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

旗津的海之冰阿....上次全家去吃5人份就吃不完了＝ ＝"

----------


## 狐狸

照片PART3~~~

----------


## 藍狼

=口=

原來高雄那麼多好玩的地方阿￣▽￣...(謎:他住高雄= =)

----------


## 狐狸

有呀有呀~~~有些地方還蠻好玩的.....

有機車真的好方便!!!!!

哪都能去了......下次再騎機車到高雄吧~XD"

----------


## PandaTwo

哦哦哦.....
恐怖哦......
注意看狐狸的左肩上....
出現了什麼啊......

某謎之靈異大師：「
嗯嗯....
這無疑的是一張靈異照片.....
照片中的人物背後面的怨靈所糾纏....
連臉部都因此而扭曲.....
將來難保會發生血光之災...」

熊：「.................(明明就只是拍時晃到以及坐在後面桌子的人而已.....Orz)」

----------


## PandaTwo

> 真的很好玩~~~下次我一定要做火車去高雄吃大阪燒+刨冰!!!!!!


搭火車




> 有呀有呀~~~有些地方還蠻好玩的.....
> 
> 有機車真的好方便!!!!!
> 
> 哪都能去了......下次再騎機車到高雄吧~XD"


騎機車....


爺....
狐狸你到底是要怎樣啊？
怎麼才不過上下，就講的完全不同啦？
XD

----------


## 狐狸

> 哦哦哦.....
> 恐怖哦......
> 注意看狐狸的左肩上....
> 出現了什麼啊......
> 
> 某謎之靈異大師：「
> 嗯嗯....
> 這無疑的是一張靈異照片.....
> 照片中的人物背後面的怨靈所糾纏....
> ...



人頭很恐怖沒錯........

可是另一個我也覺得很恐怖...就是...

我的另一隻腳怎麼不見了.........../o\""

看著看著...我的腳痛痛的@"@

----------


## Wolfy

噢~~~我狼不在可是留下狼爪了XD
那個十倍界王拳~ 哦!! 不是.... 是十倍海之冰阿?
真是太猛了~~~我也想吃~~~(天音:到年底前你不准吃甜食)
我覺得那張"兩倍水果八寶冰" 照的好棒阿~~~ 
好像跟日本台的節目一樣...會閃閃發亮的感覺.
那個三匹一起吃冰的那張畫的也很好~~~我很喜歡耶

高雄不錯阿...以前我大概兩年就會去一次.
好久沒去了阿~~~不知道現在交通有沒有因為捷運的關係變的很糟呢?

那個小熊貓的商業機密阿??? 
稍微仔細一點的話就可以看出來了說^^(第二張比較明顯)

城市光廊我也去過...給我很好的印象.
前年好像代V仔去玩過~~~印象中V仔還因為忘了帶咖啡券飲恨是吧?
高雄真的很好玩...有六合夜市還有城市光廊.
還有布魯樂谷(又是玩水~~~)

我覺得狐狸的山上照...照的好好看喔~~~超級帥氣的.
然後狐狸你也有關門魔咒阿....就是預定要去的餐廳都會整修或是關門之類的^^
(之前要去貓餐廳也是好幾次這樣了吼^^)

然後我也要大推"酣V火鍋"....火鍋這樣酣酣的吃好讚阿~~~XD

要說怨唸的話...多多少少還是有...我蠻想好好的照高雄的夜景喔~~~
不過我不可以有怨唸. 因為我已經比別人玩好多了~~~~

----------


## PandaTwo

> 噢~~~我狼不在可是留下狼爪了XD
> 那個十倍界王拳~ 哦!! 不是.... 是十倍海之冰阿?
> 真是太猛了~~~我也想吃~~~(天音:到年底前你不准吃甜食)
> 我覺得那張"兩倍水果八寶冰" 照的好棒阿~~~ 
> 好像跟日本台的節目一樣...會閃閃發亮的感覺.
> 那個三匹一起吃冰的那張畫的也很好~~~我很喜歡耶


幼狼精神永遠與我們同在....
（喂！這樣講好像在紀念什麼....XD）




> 高雄不錯阿...以前我大概兩年就會去一次.
> 好久沒去了阿~~~不知道現在交通有沒有因為捷運的關係變的很糟呢?


這個倒是還好.....
感覺交通沒有特別差.....
和我兩年前去的時候比起來，有好多了....




> 那個小熊貓的商業機密阿??? 
> 稍微仔細一點的話就可以看出來了說^^(第二張比較明顯)


ㄜ......
我怎麼看不出來.....
哪裡有明顯的表徵嗎？
XD




> 城市光廊我也去過...給我很好的印象.
> 前年好像代V仔去玩過~~~印象中V仔還因為忘了帶咖啡券飲恨是吧?
> 高雄真的很好玩...有六合夜市還有城市光廊.
> 還有布魯樂谷(又是玩水~~~)


咖啡卷....
是說成是光狼（啊，是廊）裡的那個買飲料送早餐的那個咖啡店嗎？

說到布魯樂谷....
裡面的布偶吉祥物....
是布偶界的神－法爺的作品哦....
 :Razz: 




> 我覺得狐狸的山上照...照的好好看喔~~~超級帥氣的.
> 然後狐狸你也有關門魔咒阿....就是預定要去的餐廳都會整修或是關門之類的^^
> (之前要去貓餐廳也是好幾次這樣了吼^^)


我家好像也會耶....
有時以前去時是還要排隊的店...
沒想到下次想在去時，就關門啦....^^




> 然後我也要大推"酣V火鍋"....火鍋這樣酣酣的吃好讚阿~~~XD


真巧說....
我回到台北後，和沙狼也是去吃火鍋+烤肉哦...

算是心有靈犀嗎？
XD




> 要說怨唸的話...多多少少還是有...我蠻想好好的照高雄的夜景喔~~~
> 不過我不可以有怨唸. 因為我已經比別人玩好多了~~~~


我從九月開始，假日就一直在亂玩.....
^^
我的心已經快收不回來啦....
真是糟糕！
XD

----------


## VODKA狼

中途經過好多地方好懷念喔(2年前聚會有來過高雄...之後就都沒來了)
高雄新車站啦...(還撘錯車遲到)...一起用餐過的牛乳大王...科工館...城市光廊..等等(對啦...我忘了帶咖啡折價卷= =)

這趟謝謝狐狸的帶路跟陪伴
讓V仔能吃到高雄好多好吃的東西跟到處遊玩
小熊貓參與的布偶裝表演也拍了好多照片
感覺好專業...蠻佩服的說
下次有機會還要再來
其實坐火車過去也挺好的啦...至少不用淋雨....^^

----------


## 狼魂

我只想說...
狐~~~你說好要找我啊  囧rz^
在家裡癱瘓2天  汗

往好處想  頭髮沒有曝光 XP

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

辛苦我的小黑了
(我的座騎叫做小黑XD)
狐狸還鬧笑話...

渥克斯你的車子突然發不動@@我先放大遠百哪邊 明天在去想辦法...


結果...
其實是狐狸不小心把我的安全鎖關起來了= =

不過謝謝阿V把小黑裝飾成小V狗XD
但是只維持一天@@
下雨真討厭= =

----------


## 狐狸

其實本來都還更明顯的...

也淋過雨囉~~沒想到這麼快就不見拉...

----------


## 狐狸

下次等大阪燒的店家裝潢好了以後...

我一定要再次下去大吃大阪燒.文字燒!!順便也拜見一下一人吃2倍海之冰!!!!!!!!

(咦...當時已經入嚴冬了吧....~"~)

不過那個海之冰....別看份量多而已..

冰的口味還有超過60種可以選擇喔!!!!!

超級無敵好吃  :Very Happy:

----------


## PandaTwo

> 下次等大阪燒的店家裝潢好了以後...
> 
> 我一定要再次下去大吃大阪燒.文字燒!!順便也拜見一下一人吃2倍海之冰!!!!!!!!
> 
> (咦...當時已經入嚴冬了吧....~"~)
> 
> 不過那個海之冰....別看份量多而已..
> 
> 冰的口味還有超過60種可以選擇喔!!!!!
> ...


冬天吃冰～
那才爽啊～

下次試試看別種口味吧～
 :Very Happy:

----------


## sanari

> 冬天吃冰～
> 那才爽啊～
> 
> 下次試試看別種口味吧～


那夏天吃麻辣火鍋是王道了哦
那下次找個時間（夏天）大家來自虐一下吧
去沒開冷氣的火鍋店，點麻辣火鍋來嗑（統一點辣度相同的）
然後不能喝水及飲料來解辣．．．（這個有點殘忍）

----------


## Wolfy

> 下次等大阪燒的店家裝潢好了以後...
> 我一定要再次下去大吃大阪燒.文字燒!!順便也拜見一下一人吃2倍海之冰!!!!!!!!
> (咦...當時已經入嚴冬了吧....~"~)


那就穿狐狸裝去吃就不會冷了XDDD (爆)

----------


## SHIBA INU

> 作者: 狐狸
> 
> 下次等大阪燒的店家裝潢好了以後...
> 我一定要再次下去大吃大阪燒.文字燒!!順便也拜見一下一人吃2倍海之冰!!!!!!!!
> (咦...當時已經入嚴冬了吧....~"~)
> 
> 
> 那就穿狐狸裝去吃就不會冷了XDDD (爆)


乾脆站在門口吃招攬客人，說不定老闆大喜、免費贈送十倍海之冰XDD

----------


## 肥洋

TO可愛又可恨(?)的狐..
下次來要先跟我說啦....好久沒看到你了說...會想你耶.....
還有阿..下次來時也要順便把V仔帶來哦~

TO V仔
雖然你可能不認識我...不過我有話要親口(當面)跟你說哦~
所以下次狐要來高雄時順便一起來吧... 喵嗚~

----------


## PandaTwo

> TO可愛又可恨(?)的狐..
> 下次來要先跟我說啦....好久沒看到你了說...會想你耶.....
> 還有阿..下次來時也要順便把V仔帶來哦~
> 
> TO V仔
> 雖然你可能不認識我...不過我有話要親口(當面)跟你說哦~
> 所以下次狐要來高雄時順便一起來吧... 喵嗚~


唔.....
好像有聞到一點點腐味.......
XD

----------


## 肥洋

腐味???沒有阿...我是很正經的...
真的有話要跟V仔說嘛....狐可能也知道我要說什麼吧...

不過狐你居然放我一隻貓.....你早一點跟我說我就帶你去吃好吃又不很貴的東西啦....><"

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

個人覺得..他要去高雄 找誰玩..也是個人自由喔..

----------


## 狐狸

..........

洋說話就說話...幹麻說的那麼"深奧"呀...~"~




繼續貼照片好了~~~~~

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

打狗...高雄舊地名...
因為日文發音為takao!
所以諧音就變成打狗嚕^^

以前歷史課上到打狗都覺得好痛...XD
感覺自己的同胞被打了的感覺...

----------


## Kofu

好想這個學期結束衝去台灣阿嗚嗚~~~T_T||

明年看暑假怎麼過吧~~




話說~~~(冬天了還在吃冰= ="") 高雄真的也是很好玩說,今年大家都夠"毛毛"的了,不知道明年會怎麼個計畫哩哩?

----------


## Ming

狐狸好會安排活動喔...我下次去高雄也要玩這些地方
大阪燒是「月姊大阪燒」嗎?
想知道「領事館」的咖啡好不好喝? 去餐廳的時候蠻重視這一點...

----------


## PandaTwo

> 狐狸好會安排活動喔...我下次去高雄也要玩這些地方
> 大阪燒是「月姊大阪燒」嗎?
> 想知道「領事館」的咖啡好不好喝? 去餐廳的時候蠻重視這一點...


命姊～
我們沒在領事館消費說～  :Wink:  
第一，已經吃飽啦～
第二，人好多～
第三，東西看起來頗貴的～^^

所以我和狐狸只有”偷拿”了他的杯子裝了水呵呵解渴而已～
 :Embarassed:

----------


## Ming

那"XX國(忘記了)烤肉~...400元2人份"大概在哪裡?
看起來好好吃喔~~~想去

----------


## 狐狸

XX國烤肉@@????

喔~~那一間喔...

烤肉雖不錯吃~可是真的只有一人份的量呀...(他寫2人份XD")~"~

可以呀~~下次在帶命狼去~



嗯嗯~那一間大版燒叫做"月島文字燒"

"文字燒"也是"東京燒"....吃起來黏糊糊的....搭配鐵板上的鍋巴香味無敵~

另外他也是和大阪燒一起賣的~所以一次可以嘗到兩種~~



下次去高雄...希望他裝潢好了呀...XD

----------


## Ming

月島的大阪燒要自己燒ㄝ～我只吃過夜市老闆燒好的 
XX國在什麼路呀...好好奇呀...好好奇呀(口水)



看到這篇報導就快受不了了～好想吃ㄚ....

「正確的步驟是先將鐵板塗油，把生料中的肉片或全蝦放上去加溫，等於是去油兼烤香，再將整碗生麵糊均勻和成一團，倒在鐵板上，用附給的煎鏟整型一下，厚厚、圓圓地才好，開始焦急地等待約5到10分鐘。　當單面的麵糊團烤得微焦時，就可以準備翻面了，翻面前先將放在一旁烤的肉片，鏟起來放在生的麵糊上，再一起翻面繼續烤，翻面時噴出的麵香，真是令食客難以抗拒，不過還是得發揮耐心，再將生的一面烤熟才能享用。　再烤約10分鐘，兩面都焦焦香香的了，雖然看起來不怎麼美觀，不過卻是蛻變中的形態，翻面後準備好燒烤醬，大筆大筆塗滿餅面，有時不小心滴到熱燙的鐵板，滋~~~地一聲，香氣四溢，再將美乃滋擠出來，畫成一條條的白線，鮮紅的蕃茄醬和白的美乃滋畫成格子，再換黃芥茉在最外圈畫一圈，像色彩斑斕的一幅畫。　最後，灑些翠綠的海苔粉，挾起柴魚片輕輕放在最上層，美味的大阪燒就完成了！品味大阪燒時，日本人多會選擇啤酒等氣體充足的飲料，一口濃郁的大阪燒、一口清涼的啤酒，哈！十分豪氣！不過不喜歡酒類的食客，選擇可樂也很對味喔！」

----------


## PandaTwo

> 看到這篇報導就快受不了了～好想吃ㄚ....
> 
> 「正確的步驟是先將鐵板塗油，把生料中的肉片或全蝦放上去加溫，等於是去油兼烤香，再將整碗生麵糊均勻和成一團，倒在鐵板上，用附給的煎鏟整型一下，厚厚、圓圓地才好，開始焦急地等待約5到10分鐘。　當單面的麵糊團烤得微焦時，就可以準備翻面了，翻面前先將放在一旁烤的肉片，鏟起來放在生的麵糊上，再一起翻面繼續烤，翻面時噴出的麵香，真是令食客難以抗拒，不過還是得發揮耐心，再將生的一面烤熟才能享用。　再烤約10分鐘，兩面都焦焦香香的了，雖然看起來不怎麼美觀，不過卻是蛻變中的形態，翻面後準備好燒烤醬，大筆大筆塗滿餅面，有時不小心滴到熱燙的鐵板，滋~~~地一聲，香氣四溢，再將美乃滋擠出來，畫成一條條的白線，鮮紅的蕃茄醬和白的美乃滋畫成格子，再換黃芥茉在最外圈畫一圈，像色彩斑斕的一幅畫。　最後，灑些翠綠的海苔粉，挾起柴魚片輕輕放在最上層，美味的大阪燒就完成了！品味大阪燒時，日本人多會選擇啤酒等氣體充足的飲料，一口濃郁的大阪燒、一口清涼的啤酒，哈！十分豪氣！不過不喜歡酒類的食客，選擇可樂也很對味喔！」


哇！
 :Shocked:  

看到這篇報導～
高雄好遠～
難得去一次，卻偏偏遇上整修裝潢～
真的是覺得好嘔喔！
好想吃啊～～～～～～～～～

（我現在一定比命姊更怨念了～～～Orz）

----------

